# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  التصنع ...مشكلة

## أميرة قوس النصر

لاأحب انتقاد الآخرين، مفضلا أن أنتقد نفسي الخطّائة بدلا عن ذلك، 

ولكني أمقت التصنع المنتشر بكثره في هذا المكان من العالم. 

أمقته لدرجة أني أنسى نفسي وأبدأ بالانتقاد،

لأفيق بعدها وأتساءل بأنه من الأفضل أن أتوقف، فقد لا أكون أفضل منهم…



فهناك كثير من الشباب يزعمون بأنهم ذو أخلاق عاليه ولا ينقطعون عن الصلاة 

ودائما كلامهم في الأسلام ومواضيعهم أسلاميه فعندما تذهب لمعرفته عن قرب ومعرفة حقيقته 


تجده عكس ذلك تماما تنصدم بهذا الشخص فعلا التصنع مشكلة تفاقمت هذه الأيام 

لقد رأيتها في واقعي وفي حياتي شخص يقول ويقول ويقول ومن ثم تجده يفعل ما لا يقول 

أنت أو أنتي أنظري الى نفسك في المرآه وواجهي حقيقتك وأسأل أو أسألي  لماذا أتصنع 

هل أنا لست راضيه عن أفعالي هل أنا خجلانه من نفسي هل أنا لست واثقه من نفسي 

أرجو أن تبدي رأيك بصراحه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا مها على الموضوع الجميل والرائع 

في الحقيقه كل من لا يقول بأنه لا يتصنع فهو مع احترامي له غير صادق 

اعلموا علم اليقين بأنه كل شخص يسعى الى ابراز الصورة الجميلة والصورة الاحلى والافضل امام الاخرين 

وانا اولكم اسعى احيانا الى ابراز الصورة الجميله امام الاشخاص الاخرين 

لان الانسان بطبيعته يحب يحب الظهور بالمظهر الحسن  واخفاء المظهر السيء بكل ما هو جميل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مشكورة يا مها على الموضوع الجميل والرائع 
> 
> في الحقيقه كل من لا يقول بأنه لا يتصنع فهو مع احترامي له غير صادق 
> 
> اعلموا علم اليقين بأنه كل شخص يسعى الى ابراز الصورة الجميلة والصورة الاحلى والافضل امام الاخرين 
> 
> وانا اولكم اسعى احيانا الى ابراز الصورة الجميله امام الاشخاص الاخرين 
> 
> لان الانسان بطبيعته يحب يحب الظهور بالمظهر الحسن  واخفاء المظهر السيء بكل ما هو جميل


مشكور معاذ على الراي لكن الموضوع احيانا يتعدى نقل الصوره الجميله ففي كثير من الاحيان تتعامل مع اشخاص لا تعرف من هم في الحقيقه بسبب تصنعهم وادعائهم  :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*مشكورة مها على الموضوع الجميل
واحيانا الانسان ما بتصنع لمجرد الكزب ولكن لانه المجتمع بفرض عليه هادا الشي
انا احيانا ببان عكس الي انا بدي اياه للناس الي حوالي او الاشخاص الي بتعامل معههم لانهم ما رح يتقبلوني بطبيعتي الخاصة
منشان هيك بحاول اني اخفي كتير اشياء وابين المشاعر او التصرفات الي بعرف انهم بحبوها او بفضلوها 
بس هيك الوقت والزمن بده*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بالبدايه شكرا على الطرح الجميل,

بصراحه التصنع برأيي"عدم ثقه بالذات " و فقدان الثقه سبب قوي جدا حتى يظر الشخص خلاق ما يبطن وهون بكون وصلنا لمرحلة النفاق..

انا شخصيا, مستحيل اتعامل مع سين من الناس بالطريقه الي بتعجبه او مستحيل اخفي شي عنه هو ما برضى فيه, لانه هاذ انا والي مش عاجبه عمره لا يعجبه ولا يحكي معي.. و من المعروف "ارضاء الناس غايه لا تدرك" ...

----------


## عُبادة

انا أؤيد كلام عمار بالنسبة انه التصنع اكيد ضعف شخصية وعدم ثقة بالنفس فبصير تعامل الشخص مع الناس الاخرين على اساس تغير من شخصيته وتغيير نظرة الناس تجاهه

 مع العلم انه كل شخص لو يظل على حاله ما حدا رح يعلق عليه


لانه المشكلة بتكون لما يكون المجموعة كاملة جالسين مع بعض وكلهم متصنعين
كل واحد بحكي عن حاله انه عنتر زمانه وآخر شي الله اعلم شو بطلع.....

شكرا مها على الموضوع

----------


## ayman

التصنع هو ضعف بالشخصية ونوع من الأحتيال لتحصيل مراده 

والعفو للي وقعو ضحاية للمتنصعين بس الحق علكم انتو  في كثير اشياء بتحدد صفات وطباع الشخص مش مجرد حدثيه وكلامه  يكفي نظرة وحدة للعين الشخص حتى تعرف صدقه من كذبه ودائما اعتبر نفسك بحقل الغام  وكن حذر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## diyaomari

التصنع..........مشكلة كبيرة بنواجها
وبالنسبة الي بعيش حياتي كلها 
بس ما اكون متصنع او متكبر على شخص 
وانا ببذم هيك اشخاص 
وغير هيك كمان انو ببين اللي يتصنع
واللي ما بيتصنع فلا نقع بمصائدهم
ومشكورة مها على طرحك الموضوع

----------


## جسر الحياة

مشكورة يا مها على الموضوع الحلو والمهم في نفس الوقت
وأنا بشوف إنو التصنع هو السعي لتحسين الصوره أمام الآخرين وإظهارها عكس ما هو 
هذه هي نظرتي للمتصنع .. 
وشكرا

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]بس ليش يسعى البني آدم انو يغير صورته امام الناس؟ مش عشان هو مقتنع في نفسة انو شخصيتة ما رح تعجب الناس. اذا المتصنع مش راضي عن نفسه

_عدم الرضى عن الذات_[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

اولا مستحيل يكون في بني ادم راضي عن نفسه رضى كامل والا بكون غبي لان الكمال لله وحده
تانيا ممكن الانسان يقع في فخ التصنع دون ان يقصد...يعني مثلا بتتعرف على شخص لاول مره او حتى لعاشر مره لكنه شخص غير مقرب بالتالي طبيعي انك انت او انتي تتعامل معه بهدوء وبحذر بعيدا عن طبيعتك العصبيه جدا (طبعا هذا على سبيل المثال) فهل هذا تصنع؟خلينا واقعيين....

لكن اذا كان الانسان متصنع حقيقي وكل حايته اوهام وخيالات..فهو يحمل شخصيه مقيته فعلا ويخدع نفسه اولا...
شكرا عالموضوع

----------


## ثروت المقدادي

[SIZE="5"]عدم الرضا عن الذات هوه الي بخلي الانسان يحاول يحسن صورته امام الاخرين 
وعدم ثقة الانسان بحاله بتخليه شخص ضعيف بحاول يغير كثير من تصرفاته ويحترف بأقاويل كاذبه [/SIZE]

----------


## ashrafwater

برأيي الشخصي أن هذا ناتج عن النقص...فقط تعويض نقص وفقد للثقه!!!
الفقيرة تلجأ لاظهار البذخ والميوعه ولبس الاشياء اللتي تلفت النظر..!!!
والفقير يلجأ للمظاهر ..؟؟ 
والعكس لو نظرت للاغنياء لوجدت البساطه في التعامل واللبس وغير ملفت للنظر.

وجهة نظر ربما تكون خاطئه.

----------


## M7MD

التصنع مشكلة كبيرة

خصوصا اذا زادت عن حدها

ببطل الواحد يعرف يتعامل مع الناس

----------


## الاء

كل ما الواحد تصنع كل ما كرهته الناس وبعدت عنه 

عشااان هيك كل واحد يضل على طبيعته احسن

----------


## mylife079

_يمكن الظروف بتدفعه للتصنع_

_وطبيعة المجتمع اللي حوليه_ 

_او يمكن تكون حاله نفسيه_ 

_شكرا مهاااا_

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

انا برايي انو التصنع سببه عدم الثقة بالنفس وعدم الرضا عنها....
واجد انو منتشر بين الفتيات اكتر من الشباب...
تقبلي مروري وشكرا الك ع الموضوع :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكورة يا مها على الموضوع الجميل والرائع  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 

بدك الصراحة برأي ما بحب التصنع عفكرة البنات عندهم تصنع اكثر من الشباب تحياتي .  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

التصنع تنتج عن عدم الثقه بالنفس
يعني كل شخص لا يجد شخصيته يصبح يقلد الاخرين ويحاول ان يعملها كأنها له


يسلموا مها على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## down to you

عدم الرضى عن الذات
هو الخيار الاقرب بس انا بشوف انه السبب مرض نفسي -الانسان المريض نفسيا والمعقد هو يلي بتصنع

----------

